# cocker spaniel or cavalier king charles spaniel



## The Young One (Sep 12, 2009)

Ello, well I'm allowed a dog for my birthday after 2 years of asking!  

I'm either going for a cocker spaniel or a cavalier king charles spaniel, if anybody has had experience with either of these breeds or knows some good websites with information could you please tell me.

Also which breed would you recommend?
If I got a cocker spaniel it would be a show type not a working type.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

The Cocker Spaniel Club,Parent Club of the Breed in the UK
American Cocker Spaniel Information and Pictures
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/englishcocker.htm

The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club - Front Page
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Information and Pictures


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

cockers are gorgous!! can hav behaviour probs (dont like the vets....)
cavvies hav lots of breed health problems but still make lovely pets =) xxx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

*!*

depends what your looking for cockers are either show or working i like the working type they are baiscally two diff breeds but working cockes need LOTS of exercise and training but are wonderful little dogs, Cavis, dont have much knowledge on , my gran has one lovely little girl very laid back and lazy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got 2 Cav`s that Ive had from a few days old. They are lovely, friendly little dogs but my 2 are very yappy. If you are getting a Cav then make sure the parents are fully health tested or they can suffer from health problems.
Ive not had much to do with Cockers but know they can suffer with ear problems and some colours are prone to rage syndrome. Other than that they appear sweet little dogs


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Cockers but know they can suffer with ear problems and some colours are prone to rage syndrome. Other than that they appear sweet little dogs



Just to add that rage syndrome is only in show type and americans and in think its mainly in blacks : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Just to add that rage syndrome is only in show type and americans and in think its mainly in blacks : victory:


 
I knew that but the ones Ive witnessed with rage syndrome are Goldens


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

i think they are all abit edgey... my freind had one with no issues but ive met a few in practice (of all colours) with issues..... they get ear problems coz of the hair.

both need lots of exersise and definatly get them from a good breeder. they are both popular breeds in the puppy farm industry!
both will need grooming occationlly...... says she with the poodle!!!!

lol xxx


----------



## KrystalMaze (Nov 21, 2009)

cocker....i had a springer she was mental!!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cocker.

Friendliest cuddler dogs in the world.

Honestly.

Never met a dog this friendly.





























Edit: He's a working type, much much nicer than a Show type.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Not a huge fan of either breed particularly, but if I had to choose, I would opt for a Cocker. 

And I thought it was the red Cockers that were more commonly seen with Rage Syndrome?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Reaper941 said:


> Cocker.
> 
> Friendliest cuddler dogs in the world.
> 
> ...



He's GORGEOUS :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: 

Not comp between working type and show, working type wins every time


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cavalier pups look like Disney dogs, heres a couple of pics of one of my boys when he was a tiny baby, hes 7 years old now and the other boy is 13 years old :flrt:I must say though that Cavaliers are not the brightest of dogs:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Cavalier pups look like Disney dogs, heres a couple of pics of one of my boys when he was a tiny baby, hes 7 years old now and the other boy is 13 years old :flrt:I must say though that Cavaliers are not the brightest of dogs:whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Gorgeous pics Shell!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Rage syndrome???

I've got some hilarious images running through my head right now...

28 days later...Spaniel style! :lol2:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> He's GORGEOUS
> 
> Not comp between working type and show, working type wins every time


Thank you. : victory: Plenty more pics where that came from. He's a wee poser.




























Me being "Chestered." It's when he sticks his chin over your face. It's funny as hell, aswell as a form of submission. Friendliest dog ever.










And again..














KrystalMaze said:


> cocker....i had a springer she was mental!!


I've never heard a truer word spoken. 

Posh Molly..









Normal Molly.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Reaper941 said:


> Normal Molly.
> image
> image
> image


I'm not a massive fan of most pure spaniels, but Wow :flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Rage syndrome???
> 
> I've got some hilarious images running through my head right now...
> 
> 28 days later...Spaniel style! :lol2:


Rage syndrome is a (fairly uncommon) behaviour condition mostly seen in Spaniels, it causes them to have aggressive attacks but they appear to be very confused and disorientated once the whole 'espisode' is over, it usually happens just after they awake/when they are awoken, hence why it's put down to a medical condition as opposed to a behavioural issue. : victory:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Rage syndrome is a (fairly uncommon) behaviour condition mostly seen in Spaniels, it causes them to have aggressive attacks but they appear to be very confused and disorientated once the whole 'espisode' is over, it usually happens just after they awake/when they are awoken, hence why it's put down to a medical condition as opposed to a behavioural issue. : victory:


Oooo, Ive never heared of it before, scary stuff! :gasp:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm not a massive fan of most pure spaniels, but Wow :flrt::flrt:


Thanks. I wouldn't say she's pure; as half of her brain is missing. She's bloody MENTAL.

She did this herself.











And here she is, a few minutes later.


----------



## The Young One (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys, and beautiful pics Reaper! Definately pursuaded me to go for a cocker, my mate has just got a chocolate working one and he's adorable!

Probably will go for a blue roan or black, still not decided on whether to go for a show or working. As working ones need alot of excercise.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

The Young One said:


> Probably will go for a blue roan or black, still not decided on whether to go for a show or working. As working ones need alot of excercise.



From personal experience, they both need the same exercise.


Chester just toddles along beside you though, occasionally saying hello to other dogs. Then he's happy to sleep all day unless he gets his paws wet in which case it's a mad half hour running around the house.

Molly is the one who needs ran for miles.

Working cockers are a LOT nicer. :whistling2:

Cheers!


----------



## The Young One (Sep 12, 2009)

Probably gunna go for a working one, as I don't really like the long hair on the show ones, still gotta wait 4 months until I get him. But that gives me time to start buying stuff for him, and making the garden secure.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Cavaliers : victory:
Soft as muck, active if you want to be, lazy if you want to be, perfect size forfluffy hot water bottles in winter!

My two boys Oscar & Mitch





























but yes on the downside, health problems.... if you get one do your research!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Just to add that rage syndrome is only in show type and americans and in think its mainly in blacks : victory:


rage syndrome (also in other breeds too including golden retrievers) is normally only seen in solid coloured cockers, so red or black and in both working and show type solids.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

The Young One said:


> Probably gunna go for a working one, as I don't really like the long hair on the show ones, still gotta wait 4 months until I get him. But that gives me time to start buying stuff for him, and making the garden secure.
> 
> Cheers
> Joe


 I hope you enjoy jogging. These are bred to work and be busy for 8 hours a day. Can you provide the physical and mental stimulation needed to stop it becoming a problem dog? Too many working type cockers end up in rescue because people just cannot cope with them. Have you seen pictures of the working type? They look more like springers with their short ears and flat heads. Horrible. Cockers need proper trimming in any case and you can always ask the groomer to cut the feathering shorter so you won't have long hair to cope with. I used to keep and breed show type cockers since 1973. I had red ones and mine were fab but they are active dogs and they can turn flipping nasty if you don't give them excersize and discipline. I now have cavaliers and they are just about the easiest dogs to own because they are too thick to think of ways to get into trouble. Of course they also need professional grooming to keep their ears tidy and stop their paws turning into snow boots which trap grass seeds and end up sore because the hair traps moisture and gives them fungal infections.
Heck if you want a dog which looks like a springer, get a springer. They are less likely to yap and bite than a cocker. :lol2:
working type, flat head and short ears











Show type, domed head, proper 'spaniel' ears. More placid.


----------

